# East Vs West Melbourne



## TheRucks (Jan 26, 2012)

Why is the East more expensive than the West?

My family are moving to Melbourne in July and we like the look of Werribee, I read a lot of people saying not to go West, there are reasons why houses are cheaper there etc but am yet to actually find a reason.

We don't mind being a little bit out of the busy city life, like the immediate area to have all the shops we need etc,

If there were reasons such as high crime stats etc then I can understand this, can anyone let me know any good reason why me my wife and 6 month old son shouldn't choose Werribee?


----------



## RobRein (Feb 6, 2012)

G'day Rucks,

The areas to the east, along the bay's shore and upstream of the Yarra River were the first to be developed. There was a major land boom and bust in the 1880's that resulted in Melbourne as a whole being loped sided to the south east. The centre of population for the city is in actual near Glen Iris about 6 miles away from the CBD.

The areas due west of CBD were swampy and hindered early development. The area further out west (west of the Maribynong River) was later on in the 20th century, but mostly with heavy industry. ICI explosives in Ardeer, chemical and petroleum refineries in Altona and shipbuilding in Williamstown.

You've mentioned Werribee, and while today it being build at a frantic rate into modern suburbia, it was once know for it foul smell from the cities main sewage treatment plant located there. They've change the system, but when I first came here they just spread diluted effluent on agistment fields next door.

I think that crime in generally is higher in the west then the north or east. Not to a level that I think a regular person would find unacceptable, but it is higher. 

Transport I think would be a greater concern in the long run to you and you family. I read from your other post that your wife has gained employment in Hawthorn. To have to travel every day from Werribee to Hawthorn she would have a long commute. 70 minute drive in peak hour (with tolls), or about the same on the train into the CBD and back out again on the other side.

Could I suggest somewhere like Ringwood, Croydon or Bayswater? I don't know if living by the beach is important to your family, or your budget but they're much more accessible to Hawthorn. Are you looking to rent? Are you going to buy a car or rely on public transport.


----------



## TheRucks (Jan 26, 2012)

Thank you so much for such an In-depth response really appreciate that. 
We need a house that's why we looked at werribee as we have a 4 month old we like quiet towns with easy access to Melbourne as well as easy commute to a beach for weekends if you do have any ideas on locations we would be so grateful. Thanks very much


----------



## RobRein (Feb 6, 2012)

Well Werribee is the cheapest place for property ON the bay, but I have to say if your wife is working in the eastern suburbs, why would you live in the far west? There isn't even really a beach there, the shoreline is used for the previously mentioned sewage works, Altona does but it's not that good anyway. Anywhere in Melbourne is close enough for a day trip on the weekend to a beach, St Kilda by tram or umpteen others if your going by car.

Three bedroom detached houses in Werribee rent for about $300 a week, only $50 less then the east, and they are smaller with small backyards. Plus any savings are going to be eaten up with increased transport costs.

If the beach is important Seaford or Frankston are not much more expensive then the west and are family friendly. I only suggested Croydon or Bayswater because they are on the right railway for commuting to Hawthorn, 25 minutes or so, good value and very nice areas but not on the beach.

There is a good website, in real estate, that has a map feature that you can sort by price. I can't post the link yet (not enough posts).


----------



## TheRucks (Jan 26, 2012)

Thank you, being on the beach isn't a massive priority as you mentioned all areas are fairly close. After consideration of your earlier points we agree starting in the East isn't a bad idea, especially as we will also be learning a new city, country etc and as we are there we may learn what may suit us better for long term. Also want to keep the commute for my wife as simple as possible.

We've been using the real estate site, fantastic to get a good idea. Our problem is we are coming with a 9 month old son so ideally we would like to have a house ready before we arrive as hotels aren't going to be very supportive to our start there however on the flip side trying to decide where to go without going there first is also a difficult move. 

I have spoken to some agents in Melbourne and we can arrange via email to secure a rental property before we go and if we don't like it we can move after the 6 month rental is up.


----------



## RobRein (Feb 6, 2012)

From what I understand, a short term fully furnished rental first up is quiet common. They are a bit more expensive, but at least your not locked into a place you can't stand and it takes some of the stress out of such a big move.

Good luck!


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

i stay in east, Bo Hill North that is, very close to the station, 2.3 kms to be exact. 2 mins walk to the bus stop, 1.3 kms to the childcare. City is 30 mins by train, hawthorn is even less. 
East has excellent schools, Child care centres, shopping etc. the traffic is a little more than what you expect but only during peak hours, weekends are not really crowded.
We were thinking of looking for property in west but after much consideration we gave up the idea because the transport is not the best, it is closer to the city for sure but because of public transport it takes longer to reach teh city. More stations in East than those in west, the west is still coming up whereas the east is completely developed.

I wont suggest looking at the property online and securing it, it is better to take up a service apartment for a week, since you already have a job, securing a rental wont be that difficult. Just that what you see in the pictures is not always the reality. a lot of photoshop work done on the pix to make them look nicer .


----------

